# Vitex/Chasteberry - terrible side effects?



## Eliza12

Does Vitex/Chasteberry make anyone else feel absolutely awful? I took it for several days, and it made me breakout (which I could deal with), but also majorly depressed and tired, like I couldn't even get out of bed. I also felt some OCD tendencies coming back... so I guess I'll take my chances and accept what my body can do on its own.:shrug:

But I'm wondering ... does/did anyone else feel this way taking Vitex?


----------



## Starstryder

Hi ya, I stopped using it after a couple of months as well...it definitely made things seem "more", I was more paranoid about something happening to my son and hubby. I was very depressed and tired too, I think we just got unlucky :(


----------



## Omi

Im surprised you had side effects after only a few days as it takes a while to take effect. However, it has been said one shouldn't take it if on certain medications such as hormones etc. Maybe that happened to you or you are simply very sensitive to it. Best to stay away if you are sure it didn't agree with you - after all it definitely wont help in ttc will it? :)

Good luck, Omi xxx


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Eliza12

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with the vitex but it really does highlight a common problem. Herbs are actually powerful medicines and should ideally only be taken under recommendation from a Medical Herbalist. Vitex is not suitable for everyone, we are all different and as such have different hormonal levels and different reasons for not conceiving first time. What works for one person may not necessarily work for everyone, that doesn't mean it doesn't work, it just means its not the right remedy for you. If you did want to contact a herbalist you can find out more at this site www.nimh.org.uk :)


----------

